# Where can one buy buffalo milk?



## dcgator (Feb 20, 2012)

I've tried looking every where and Margi has been quite kind in sending me info but I've hit a wall.  Does anyone know where to buy buffalo (bufala) milk?


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 20, 2012)

From a guy with buffalos. (sorry couldn't help it)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 20, 2012)

I think we covered this in another recent topic, about buffalo cheese? That the buffalo generally concerned when talking about dairy is water buffalo, and that American buffalo otherwise known as bison get rather testy when you pull on their udders, and aren't generally used for anything other than meat because you can just shoot them and don't need their cooperation unlike for dairy use. And finally, that we don't have very many water buffalo on US so buffalo diary products are scarce and difficult to get.

So I think the answer to the OP's query is that probably would better to be in Europe or Asia if you want buffalo dairy products.


----------



## dcgator (Feb 20, 2012)

Wasn't me. This is a new subject on this topic as far as I know.  I know also there is a difference between bison and water buffalo. Not the same - not even close. There is a dairy in Vermont that recently moved to Canada but there is not link on the web site to follow up.


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

dcgator said:


> Wasn't me. This is a new subject on this topic as far as I know. I know also there is a difference between bison and water buffalo. Not the same - not even close. There is a dairy in Vermont that recently moved to Canada but there is not link on the web site to follow up.


 
No web site, but an email addy.

INFO@BUFALADIVERMONT.COM

Maybe they could lead you in the right direction.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 20, 2012)

dcgator said:


> Wasn't me. This is a new subject on this topic as far as I know.  I know also there is a difference between bison and water buffalo. Not the same - not even close. There is a dairy in Vermont that recently moved to Canada but there is not link on the web site to follow up.


I hadn't meant to imply you were anything. I had meant to imply that everything I know about the subject was from the recent subject on buffalo cheese.

So are you looking for buffalo milk or bison milk? I'm just curious. Oh... and why?


----------



## dcgator (Feb 20, 2012)

Trying to make mozzarella. Buffalo milk, not bison milk,


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

dcgator said:


> Trying to make mozzarella. Buffalo milk, not bison milk,


 
Bufala milk. (Just teasing.)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 20, 2012)

dcgator said:


> Trying to make mozzarella. Buffalo milk, not bison milk,



It will be interesting to hear if you find water buffaloes in US or CA.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 20, 2012)

dcgator said:


> Wasn't me. This is a new subject on this topic as far as I know.  I know also there is a difference between bison and water buffalo. Not the same - not even close. There is a dairy in Vermont that recently moved to Canada but there is not link on the web site to follow up.



I did some looking about a year ago and hit the same wall you are hitting.  If you find a source please post it.


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> It will be interesting to hear if you find water buffaloes in US or CA.


 
I think, if my memory serves me, (I am old) that there is a farm in Wisconsin that has water buffalo.


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

If my memory serves me, we discussed this a short time ago. There is a farm in Wisconsin that raises water buffalo.


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

Google the farm in VT. It tells you it moved to Canada but leaves an email to contact them. Maybe they could be of help.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 21, 2012)

*Home Made Bufala di Mozzarella*

@ D.C. Gator, 

Thanks for posting ... and your appreciation.

I had suggested contacting a few Italian Chefs, for example: in the USA, Mario Batalí and some well known Chefs in Italia, as you write Italian wonderfully. Another suggestion would be to, look at all Italian Cheese Websites, All Water Buffalo Milk Websites and Agricultural Orgs. in Italy. 
Bufala di Mozz. is produced in the autonomous province of Napolí. 

Also, the sausage specialty deli I had mentioned I went to, in D.C., and Zabars, for example in NYC --- can be worth a quick phone call or email or Dean and De Luca ... Macy´s Cellar has a Deli and a Test Kitchen Dept.

I am going to speak with a Sardinian Restaurateur friend here in Madrid on Friday, and see what he has to add to the subject.

Kindest,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 21, 2012)

*@ D.C. Gator: Some Additional Leads*

Tuesday 14.00 hours

Since my last communication earlier today, I had arrived home for Spanish Lunch Hour ( 14.00 - 16.00 hrs ) and have gone through my Italian NYC contacts for cheese, information and such, and some Italian Chefs and a Dairy which I believe can lead you a step closer.

1) Di Palo´s Italian Delí - 212. 226. 1033 / 200 Grand St., NYC
*** This is one of the oldest Italian establishments in NYC and it carries Fiore Sardo ( ewe milk cured Pecorino from the Sardinian Designation - From: Giovanni & Luca Dettori Farm ). I believe they could lead you closer to your goal as they have a distributor which brings the cheese to mainland Italy: the company name is Cossu and they sell Sardinian Pecorino on mainland.  

2) www.murrayscheese.com ( a producer and shipper of cheeses from Italy ) 

3) Formaggio Kitchen: 888. 212. 3224 

4) Campania: Taverna del Capitano in the village of Marina del Cantone 
*** Bufala di Mozzarella is produced in Naples; thus, they could provide some insights and then, you can possibly connect to an exporter for USA.
*** The Caputo Family. 

5) Chef Fulvio Pierangelini - Ristorante Gambero Rossi 
*** Fulvio is brilliant and often called the Ferrán Adriá of Italy; and probably one of the best chefs in Italy. His location is on coast of Livornio in the seaside fisherman´s village of : San Vincenzo ( If you send him an email, I am sure he shall respond )

6) In Bologna, Emilio Romagna: Pizzería P122@S 
and Ristorante La Capannina ( the owners have worked with Bon Appetit Magazine and thus, they utilise this product ) 

Please keep me posted and hope that one of these, lead you to a Water Buffalo Milk Supplier.

*** one last thought: might be to contact a mozzarella supplier in Italia 


Kind regards,
Margaux.


----------



## GLC (Feb 21, 2012)

There really aren't many water buffalo operations in the U.S.  Those that are dairy operations tend to have all their milk presold to cheese makers. Colorado set up its prison WB dairy expressly to sell all the production to a mozzarella maker. 

I suspect the closest WB dairy is in Ontario:
Ontario Water Buffalo Company

There's an August Water Buffalo Festival there. 

Otherwise, if there's anyone working on establishing a dairy operation near you, one of these guys would know about it. They're breeders. 

TJ Olson
419 Turkey Creek Lane 
Texarkana , Arkansas 71854 - USA
Phone: 870-772-3510

A.P. Leonards, Route 1, Box 74, Sulphur Springs, AK 72768

Dr. Hugh L. Popenoe, Director, International Programs, University of Florida, Gainesville, FL 32611


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 21, 2012)

*Ontario Water Buffalo Farm*

Thanks so much for posting. I am sure that DC Gator shall be very pleased.

I have looked briefly at the website and the photos of the WB are the correct animal -- 

I think it is a fab idea --- to make home made mozzarella --- it tastes alot different than the package and exported ones ... 

Kind regards and thanks. 
M.C.


----------



## GLC (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a feeling that, for now, it's going to easier to just buy your own water buffalo than to find the milk. Two year old heifers in the U.S. go for about $2,000. Weanlings and older heifers for maybe $750. So, about like pure bred beef. It looks like between 5 and 8 kg milk per hear per day, or 1 - 2 kg of mozzarella. One source says 2,500 kg per year of milk a lot higher value than conventional cows. If you were serious about buffalo mozzarella and had a good place for them to graze already, maybe a couple of acres per animal, it would be okay, if you could commit to the milking the beast and misc care.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 21, 2012)

*Buffalo Mozzarella & Water Buffalo*

@ GLC, 

Buenas Tardes, Good Afternoon: 

Thanks so much for your post and information.

I had just assisted DC Gator, as he had asked me if I know anybody who sells Buffalo milk ... 

Yes, I agree, the easiest things can sometimes be so difficult ... 

I had not realised ... However, the topic interests me greatly, and so I have done a little research to help out.

*** DC GATOR: working over time ? Check out all this data ...

Kind regards and I am sure DC Gator shall be in touch with u.

Margi.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 21, 2012)

GLC said:


> I have a feeling that, for now, it's going to easier to just buy your own water buffalo than to find the milk. Two year old heifers in the U.S. go for about $2,000. Weanlings and older heifers for maybe $750. So, about like pure bred beef. It looks like between 5 and 8 kg milk per hear per day, or 1 - 2 kg of mozzarella. One source says 2,500 kg per year of milk a lot higher value than conventional cows. If you were serious about buffalo mozzarella and had a good place for them to graze already, maybe a couple of acres per animal, it would be okay, if you could commit to the milking the beast and misc care.



That's further than I want to go for a hobby...


----------



## dcgator (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind research into this. GLC, Margi, you are awesome!  Grandes!

I just an email to the guy in Ontario, will let you know what he says. 
A shop I found, (murrays' cheese per Margi's recommendation) sells fresh mozzarella di bufala too... Good stuff!


----------



## GLC (Feb 21, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> That's further than I want to go for a hobby...



Me, too. And I've got the spare two acres in grass and clover. But I really don't want to commit to daily milking and such. Not for the occasional pizza, anyway. 

Now if the buffalo would just go open range and drop by once a week to be milked, I might consider pulling some milk. Of maybe she could just drop off a gallon or two on the doorstep before dawn...


----------



## dcgator (Feb 21, 2012)

Mozzarella is not for pizza alone!!! 

I have some cravings every now and then ...

I have bouts of wanting a toasty bruschetta with a slice of mazzarella on top, bread dipped in Sicilian Paesano olive oil, some Baleine salt, cracked grains of paradise, and some prosciutto di Parma on top.

Now that's an appetizer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 21, 2012)

GLC said:


> Me, too. And I've got the spare two acres in grass and clover. But I really don't want to commit to daily milking and such. Not for the occasional pizza, anyway.
> 
> Now if the buffalo would just go open range and drop by once a week to be milked, I might consider pulling some milk. Of maybe she could just drop off a gallon or two on the doorstep before dawn...




You just need to train them to milk themselves...


Such a simple word, row.


----------



## dcgator (Feb 21, 2012)

Got a reply from Ontario saying they don't ship to the US, but they ship elsewhere. Oh well...

Dead ended.

Thanks to all for contributing!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> You just need to train them to milk themselves...
> 
> 
> Such a simple word, row.




Not all guinea pigs have the same aptitude for language.


----------



## GLC (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, look. Water buffalo may be hard to find in the U.S., but moose are much easier to come by. And their milk is even richer than water buffalo. Of course, in the U.S. most moose you find and get close to are more interest in killing you than being milked. But if you can  manage to milk the vicious beast and make cheese, you're in the money. Supposedly the only moose cheese maker on Earth in Sweden has three moose cows, all rescued from the woods, producing 300 kg of cheese that goes for $1,000 A kg. 

There are 255,000 of them in the U.S. Given the usual proportions of mostly females, a little math makes them capable of milk enough to make $21 U.S. billion ($21,000,000,000).


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> You just need to train them to milk themselves...
> 
> 
> Such a simple word, row.



Get an automatic milking station: Automatic milking The cows go through the robotic station when they feel like it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not going near a moose, except by accident and then I am going to stay very still until they wander away.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not going near a moose, except by accident and then I am going to stay very still until they wander away.



When I lived in the country, there was one moose I would have challenged. Sucker used to dance in our herb garden. If I had ever caught him or her, I would have yelled and waved stuff at it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was excited to see a baby moose once...until I realized I couldn't see Mama.  She walked up behind the baby and we edged around the car and watched them from there.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 22, 2012)

*@ DC Gator: Ensalada Caprese, Canapés, Pizza Toppings*

@ DC Gator,

Firstly, no problem ... I have learnt a bit too ... One learns something new daily ... 

Rec´d quite a bit of feedback on topic too and leads to follow ...

I enjoy ensalada caprese immensely ... and then, yes the canapés and Topping my Pizzas. 

My advice is to tackle emailing these suggestions, one per day or one per couple of days ... and speak to whom ever, you can --- Italian restaurateurs and chefs --- they know who distributes water buff milk ... and Italian delis too ... 

Please keep me posted. If by chance, I can find out more, I shall post the details to you. 

Kindest, 

Margi


----------



## CraigC (Feb 22, 2012)

If you're really ambitious, you could contact Billie Swamp Safari in south Florida. They might be interested in allowing you to wrangle some of their free roaming water buffalo. You might be in it for the milk, but they would simply be interested as an attraction for the tourists!


----------



## GLC (Feb 22, 2012)

That would be akin to wild cow milking, just with more blood, since these aren't really very wild cows.

wild cow milking - YouTube

It kind of reiterates the reason the rabbit stew recipe begins, "First, catch a rabbit."


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I think we covered this in another recent topic, about buffalo cheese? That the buffalo generally concerned when talking about dairy is water buffalo, and that American buffalo otherwise known as bison get rather testy when you pull on their udders, and aren't generally used for anything other than meat because you can just shoot them and don't need their cooperation unlike for dairy use. And finally, that we don't have very many water buffalo on US so buffalo diary products are scarce and difficult to get.
> 
> So I think the answer to the OP's query is that probably would better to be in Europe or Asia if you want buffalo dairy products.


Rather testy? The Am. bison is downright difficult to handle (my cousin had a buffalo ranch...if one had difficulty calving, it was really, really difficult to assist). I've milked sheep, goats, and cows, but I don't think I'd want to go near an Am. bison and pull on her udder...


----------



## octocharb (Dec 17, 2013)

*Wrong*



Greg Who Cooks said:


> I think we covered this in another recent topic, about buffalo cheese? That the buffalo generally concerned when talking about dairy is water buffalo, and that American buffalo otherwise known as bison get rather testy when you pull on their udders, and aren't generally used for anything other than meat because you can just shoot them and don't need their cooperation unlike for dairy use. And finally, that we don't have very many water buffalo on US so buffalo diary products are scarce and difficult to get.
> 
> So I think the answer to the OP's query is that probably would better to be in Europe or Asia if you want buffalo dairy products.


 
There are a couple things you need to know. Buffalo of any kind are not in any way related or even the same species (NOT EVEN COUSINS !!!!!) To bison ! Bison are their own species and only native to North America. For the man looking for Buffalo milk in the U.S. look up or Google WATER BUFFALO MILK. There are a number of ranches in the U.S. that have water buffalo milk, most of them are in the eastern half of the U.S. By The Way, Water Buffalo are a major source of milk in Asia, Africa, and Europe. (Bison in the U.S. NO!!!!)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 25, 2013)

Water buffalo milk? Yuck!

As far as buffalo vs. bison, I know that. Perhaps my post was confusing, I sometimes inadequately proof read my posts. In any case bison are often inappropriately called buffalo in America. That's the way it is and neither you nor I can change it.

Funny thing, I had a buffa.... um..... bison burger for dinner last night! 

By the way you CAN get Buffalo milk in America! Just drive to Buffalo N.Y. and buy it in any supermarket.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 29, 2014)

bump. 

this is pretty cool.

i was thinking today that a future project might be making mozzarella, and if you're gonna bother, do it right. buffala mozz is something to behold.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mozz works just fine with regular cow's milk...have made several batches now and am happy with it.  We don't find many water buffalo this side of the Rockies anyway.  Plenty of Bison though, but I don't think they would appreciate being milked.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2014)

Interesting article.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/14/magazine/buffalo-mozzarella-craig-ramini.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

Maybe you can roller skate in a buffalo herd after all, who knows? 

You Can't Rollerskate In A Buffalo Herd - Roger Miller - YouTube


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know if you can buy the milk, but we have a source for buffalo mozz in the neighboring state of Wisconsin.

This is very close to where I grew up:
Wisconsin farmer milks water buffaloes

I stopped and bought some of this on the way back from visiting my brother last year. It was delicious, but a little pricey at $25/lb. They also make a buffalo cheddar.


----------

